# pppoe, Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation



## dotfish (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first post, its regarding the pppoe connection to my ISP. I am able to connect to my ISP from a Windows system without any issues but when I try connect from my freebsd system it doesn't connect, looking at ppp.log file gives me "tun0: Phase: deflink: Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation" message. I tried my best to get help with google but could not find much. Few details which may help are below
system Freebsd 8.2
network interface is em1
ppp.conf is 


```
default:
        set device PPPoE:em1
        set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
        set log Phase Chat LCP tun command
        set speed sync
        set mru 1492
        set mtu 1492
        disable ipv6cp
        enable dns
        disable pred1 deflate lqr
        deny    pred1 deflate lqr
        disable ipv6
        accept chap
        add default HISADDR
bsnl:
        set device PPPoE:em1
        set authname <loginname>
        set authkey <password>
        set timeout 0
        set login
        set dial
        enable echo
```

Output of ppp.log



```
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[5] 0xc223 (CHAP 0x05)
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x6ba37283
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigNak(243) state = Ack-Rcvd
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Too many LCP NAKs sent - abandoning negotiation
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendTerminateReq(3) state = Ack-Rcvd
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Ack-Rcvd --> Closing
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(244) state = Closing
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1460
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[5] 0xc223 (CHAP 0x05)
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x6ba37283
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: Error: Got ConfigReq while state = Closing
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvTerminateAck(3) state = Closing
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerFinish
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closing --> Closed
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Initial
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> logout
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: logout -> hangup
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 2 secs: 368 octets in, 188 octets out
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 19 packets in, 18 packets out
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase:  total 278 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Mon Aug 22 15:22:25 2011
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> closed
Aug 22 15:22:27 gateway ppp[1580]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Dead
```


Please let me know what I did miss out here and any clues which will help me connect to my ISP. 

Thanx & Regards
Dotfish


----------

